# Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

*Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

Hallo ihr Lieben...ich mache mal diesen neuen Thread auf, da scheinbar nicht nur ich dieses Problem habe und ich bislang schon knapp 5 Personen kenne, deren GPU durch den Umbau auf diese AIO beschädigt, oder wie in meinem Fall, komplett zerstört hat. Bitte beachtet: Wir haben allen Anweisungen haargenau gefolgt, wir sind keine Anfänger. Es wurde jedes Detail haargenau betrachtet und ausgeführt.

Nun stellt sich Alphacool dumm und tut so, als wäre es meine eigene Schuld. Das kann ich so nicht hinnehmen und besonders nicht deshalb, weil ich nicht der einzige Betroffene bin.

Daher die Bitte, wenn ihr diese AIO habt und eure GPU kein Signal mehr liefert und nichtmal mehr im BIOS erkannt wird, dann teilt hier bitte Eure Erfahrung. Auch wenn die Karte mit der AIO nicht funktioniert, ihr sie aber irgendwie retten konntet, bitte, BITTE, schreibt hier alles rein. Vielen Dank. Je mehr Personen wir sammeln, desto mehr gerät Alphacool in Zugzwang.


----------



## dontmindyou (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

So dann teile ich auch mal meine Erfahrung. Alphacool Eiswolf gleich letzte Woche Donnerstag bestellt und die kam dann gestern (Mittwoch) an. Grafikkarte umgebaut und eingebaut. Erst hat der PC funktioniert und die Temperaturen waren super. Einen Tag später komme ich von der Arbeit und möchte an den PC und mein Monitor bekommt kein Signal mehr. Werde wieder auf den original Kühler wechseln wenn ich WLPads habe.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass deine Karte noch geht. Bei meiner hat selbst backen nichts gebracht. Mausetot.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

In meinem Fall zwar eine nVidia GPU aber derselbe Kühler, evtl. trotzdem von Interesse für dich:
LINK

Ein paar Posts später dann der nächste Hammer...

Mit freundlichen Worten kommt man bei denen nicht weit.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> In meinem Fall zwar eine nVidia GPU aber derselbe Kühler, evtl. trotzdem von Interesse für dich:
> LINK
> 
> Ein paar Posts später dann der nächste Hammer...
> ...



Wow! Also machen die den Dreck mit jeder GPU? Genau die Bauteile, welche du mit WLPads abdecken musstest hat die VII auch..auch ohne PADS bei ALC..damn..wenn es das wirklich ist...bekomme morgen 0.5 und 2mm WLPads und probiere das Ganze mal..hab die letzten 2 Tage schon knapp 12 Stunden gebastelt..also Arbeit, basteln, 5h Schlafen..abartig.. Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen, die ganze Nacht. 

Ne im Ernst, Viel Erfolg.

PS: Die neueste Variante hat dort schon wieder Aussparungen, für nV die M08 Variante, auf deren Shop Site zu sehen.


----------



## JSXShadow (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich drück dir mal die Daumen, die ganze Nacht.
> 
> Ne im Ernst, Viel Erfolg.
> 
> PS: Die neueste Variante hat dort schon wieder Aussparungen, für nV die M08 Variante, auf deren Shop Site zu sehen.



Was für Kunden...ohne Mist..nochmals vielen Dank für die Info, das könnte es echt sein. Dein Problem klang 100% identisch..ich hab meine Karte sogar schon gebacken..sollte nicht schaden, hoffe ich xD

@dontmindyou Du solltest das aber auf jeden Fall mal testen wenn deine WLPads da sind. Bau nochmal den ALC-AIO drauf und decke die Bauteile aus Shorty's link mit WLPads ab. Ich mach das auch morgen/übermorgen. Bin mal gespannt  Vlt hast du uns gerettet Shorty!! Dann muss ich dich küssen


----------



## dontmindyou (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

Werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren! Danke!
Hoffe es klappt sonst begehe ich noch eine Dummheit und kaufe mir eine andere GPU für viel Geld.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*



dontmindyou schrieb:


> Werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren! Danke!
> Hoffe es klappt sonst begehe ich noch eine Dummheit und kaufe mir eine andere GPU für viel Geld.



Vorher schick ich den Kühler incl. ein Beutel Exkremente zurück zur Basis.

Ein wenig Spaß muss für das Geld schon drin sein.   190€ verflucht noch mal. -.-


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

Meine Karte funktioniert zum Glück noch aber was für ein scheiß.
Ich hatte exakt das gleiche Problem, nach der Montage des Kühlers kein Bild, Karte wurde nicht mehr erkannt. Habe den Kühler 5x montiert, auch mit unterschiedlich dicken Wärmeleitpads, nichts, kein Bild und die Karte wird nicht erkannt.

Mit dem Morpheus funktioniert die Karte einwandfrei.

Also sorry, aber so einen Misst zu liefern für das Geld ist schon frech. Ich werde daher AC in Zukunft meiden und ich hoffe ihr setzt euch mit den Käufern in Verbindung deren Karten tot sind. Kann ja nicht sein dass man da einen Azubi antworten lässt und dann noch so stümperhaft.
Klar wissen wir dass der Kühlerumbau auf eigene Gefahr geschieht aber so eine Mail raushauen ist blanker Hohn.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

Wie viele seid ihr jetzt? Also, generell mit Problemen wegen AC Kühler, unabhängig von dem GraKa-Modell? Das ist nicht mehr zum einfach kotzen, es ist schon zum in Strömen reihern.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

Der andere Thread füllt schon 8 Seiten bzgl nVidia Karten, aber *wie viele User, kp.* 

Der Witz ist ja, das geht schon seit Ende letzten Jahres so, Aufgrund der scheinbar sehr geringen Stückzahlen betrifft es aber immer nur sehr wenig Leute, die außerdem hier aktiv sein müssten. Gemessen daran sind die *grob geschätzten 10 Leute/ Fälle* schon recht auffällig.

Ich bezweifle einfach, dass diese Kühllösung mal so eben 500x über den Tisch geht, dazu ist der Anteil an Custom-Wakü-Usern grundsätzlich zu groß. Leute die dieses Produkt suchen sind wohl eher bequeme Umsteiger, da schließe ich mich mit ein und der Preis ist schon eine Hürde, die passende GPU gibt's in beiden Lagern auch nicht geschenkt...

Einfach nicht zu empfehlen, fertig.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Meine Karte funktioniert zum Glück noch aber was für ein scheiß.
> Ich hatte exakt das gleiche Problem, nach der Montage des Kühlers kein Bild, Karte wurde nicht mehr erkannt. Habe den Kühler 5x montiert, auch mit unterschiedlich dicken Wärmeleitpads, nichts, kein Bild und die Karte wird nicht erkannt.
> 
> Mit dem Morpheus funktioniert die Karte einwandfrei.
> ...



Ja, Morpheus macht Sinn..der Kühlkörper dort hat ja nur direkten Kontakt mit dem Package und der Rest wird über extra Kühlkörper gekühlt..samt Pads..da hätte ich gleich hellhörig werden müssen, es macht alles Sinn. Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen!

Ich muss aber sagen, falls es mit WLPads klappt und die AIO gut performt, dann behalte ich sie natürlich. Will ja nicht nur einfach aus Spite ALC boykottieren, besonders wenn mir die Temps gefallen..auch wenn sies verdient hätten!


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

Ich drück dir die Daumen, bei mir bleibt der Morpheus jetzt drauf und fertig.
Ich verwende auch nicht die Kühlkörper vom Morpheus sondern die Original Grundplatte, habe da die 4 Löcher aufgebohrt damit die Halterungen vom Morpheus passen, somit bleibt die Karte stabiler und ich habe eine größere Fläche was den VRM Temps zu gute kommt.


----------



## JSXShadow (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*

So Update von mir: Meine VII ist leider wirklich vollständig hinüber, ich kann aber dennoch jeden anhalten entsprechende WLPads zu testen. Kann ja sein, dass Eure Karte nicht hinüber ist. Mein nächster Schritt: Ich melde mich direkt bei AMD...da Alphacool sich komplett quer-stellt... oh weh  bin echt traurig..ich hab die VII geliebt, Rekorde damit gejagt..Ups und Downs..und 820 Euronen hab ich damals bezahlt. Dann denk ich mir "Hey, mit ner AIO wird alles ruhiger und noch mehr Headroom!" "Ach komm, noch einmal die knapp 200 dafür ausgeben, dann ist die Karte aber super und kann so erstmal laufen!" - Nun ist sie futsch.


----------



## HAZEzz (28. Juni 2019)

*AW: Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon VII zerstört die Karte*



JSXShadow schrieb:


> So Update von mir: Meine VII ist leider wirklich vollständig hinüber, ich kann aber dennoch jeden anhalten entsprechende WLPads zu testen. Kann ja sein, dass Eure Karte nicht hinüber ist. Mein nächster Schritt: Ich melde mich direkt bei AMD...da Alphacool sich komplett quer-stellt... oh weh  bin echt traurig..ich hab die VII geliebt, Rekorde damit gejagt..Ups und Downs..und 820 Euronen hab ich damals bezahlt. Dann denk ich mir "Hey, mit ner AIO wird alles ruhiger und noch mehr Headroom!" "Ach komm, noch einmal die knapp 200 dafür ausgeben, dann ist die Karte aber super und kann so erstmal laufen!" - Nun ist sie futsch.



und die Garantie im Eimer =(


----------

